# 211k to dish500



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

I want to install dish 500 with to 211k receiver. After installing and getting signal in 70's on the 119 and 110, preformed check switch and receiver is still checking third sat. I am just interested in receiving std def. When i pull up picture receiver goes blank and says searching for sat signal. How do i get it to just use the 119 and 110 and receive std def channels. Or this whole setup to work I am new to this so please be patient with me.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

How many satellites show on your install summary (menu-6-1-1-check switch)? If you still have 3 sats listed there, the receiver will attempt to pull in channels from all 3, including the one that may not be connected. If you have 3 on the install summary but only 2 sats hooked up, when you run the test on the same screen, it should give you a warning that there a fewer satellites, which you will save since you'd be going from 3 sats to 2.

There should only be 119 and 110 showing on the install summary. What does it say next to switch on this same screen?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Disconnect all sats and run the check switch.

That will clear the matrix of all sats.

Then reconnect your D500 and run check switch again.


----------



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

It is showing 3 sats. I will unhook and test switch to clear then hook up and test switch again. Always been scared when warning comes up about saving and lose sats.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

When you unhook it, you'll get the same message. SAVE the results and this will clear your matrix. Reconnect the sat cable, run the test again, and all should be well.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive had trouble with a 211 not activating without the third sat (129) here. After installing the 1000.2 no trouble.CSR told me you had to have the 1000.? for it to work. I kind of question that but I dont know.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I think Dave is correct here. I had a Dish 500 with dual LNB for 110 and 119, and when I bought the 211k it wouldn't work. The 211k kept searching for the 129 sat. I bought a Dish 1000.2 and set it up for 110 and 119, moved the Dish 500 just for sat. 129, and all is well on the western front as they say. It appears the 211k is designed for three satellites.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

The 211k is intended to be used with 3 sats for HD reasons - but it will work just fine on a 500.


----------



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is up and running fine. Thanks for the help.


----------

